
BattlEye Client Emulation - todsacerdoti
https://secret.club/2020/07/06/bottleye.html
======
uncoder0
I knew this was a matter of time after games started using BE methods to
encrypt network data. It gave cheaters and incentive to look into BE
encryption and break it. This is the result. Without a rework BE is
essentially useless now.

------
time0ut
Very cool find, write up, and code. Such a simple and devestating hack. Does
it still work or have they found a way to defeat you yet?

